# In a dilemma..keep both or sell the C40HP ?



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

lucky me, found a NOS - C50 in PR38, size 52 with a 53cm toptube.
Traditional geometry.

the C40HP - 00F remains unbuilt.

should i keep both Colnago(s) or sell the C40HP?

for comparison - if it matters, the C40HP has a 52.3cm toptube, and the C50HP a 53.1cm toptube. 

below are the pictures of both framesets. ignore the LW Std. 
in addition to the below Colnago(s), I have the TIME ULTEAM as well as the Merckx MX Leader as my 1st and 2nd bike.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*Consider donating to a worthy cause...*

I'm "worthy" BTW... They sure are pretty. But seriously, if you can afford it... can one have too many bikes?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Herkwo said:


> can one have too many bikes?


well..yes, if you live in Tokyo


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Sir, you have two gorgeous bikes! My dream bike is the C50 WC and that C40 is simply stunning. I know in Japan space is a luxury but owning those two.....well as the saying goes 'if you can...then you must".

But if you HAVE to get rid of one....sell the C40. The C50 WC is a rare bike and especially if you find one that fits you to a tee +/- a degree in size.

BTW - if by chance you are willing to sell that C50 WC...I'm your man (seriously)


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

What a position to be in. Its a bit like, which of my children should I sell? Well, if you can, I would keep both. Both the C40 and C50 are iconic frames and they look so nice. You have part of the rich Colnago history which has made this company great. Two of Ernesto's finest! How could you part with them!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

keep both


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Maverick said:


> lucky me, found a NOS - C50 in PR38, size 52 with a 53cm toptube.
> Traditional geometery.
> 
> the C40HP - 00F remains unbuilt.
> ...


Awww cmon, Maverick! Do my eyes deceive me or are those Lightweights on the bike? Hmmm, perhaps you have two sets, one for each bike??? And is that a Time Monolink Ulteam stem on the C40? Isn't that the $250 Pro model which is full carbon? Sure doesn't sound to me you need to sell one bike to raise cash :lol:.

Seriously, a traditional frame in 52 cm is no longer offered by Colnago, so that may gain in rarity. The C40 is sloping, which is quite unusual if it's a vintage frame.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Clevor,
both the C50 and C40 are traditional geometry - non sloping frameset 

damn you guys are killing me...i do wish i can keep both but finding a space in Tokyo is challenge..
arghh!!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Clevor,
> both the C50 and C40 are traditional geometry - non sloping frameset
> 
> damn you guys are killing me...i do wish i can keep both but finding a space in Tokyo is challenge..
> arghh!!


I've got a perfect solution. Instead of selling one or the other, you can let an RBR buddy hold it for you till you move somewhere else with more room. I volunteer. I'll be happy to hold onto whichever bike you choose to store.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

u can sell the C40 to me!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see plenty of place behind that door for 2 ( or more ) bikes ...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The WC looks cooler. Just 0.02.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Keep both and hang one up.............or open a colnago exhibition and make money off of it


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

onefour02 said:


> u can sell the C40 to me!


or me  .... promise i will take good care of it :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, you asked if you should keep both or sell the C40. If it were me, I would keep both. We were just space challenged in our townhouse and I had to store all my bikes in the garage. I kept the C50 on a repair stand and the Bianchi FG Lite in front of my tool cabinet which was a pain. However, I kept them all. Just moved into a single family home on Monday on a 1 3/4 acre lot. The house is 2,000 sf finished upstairs and 2,400 sf unfinished in the basement. The bikes have plenty of room now.

So, find a way to keep both if money isn't an issue. However, if you MUST sell one, sell the C40.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@fabsroman,

thanks for the advice.

yep, looks like i will be selling the C40HP.

in addition to the 2 complete bikes (TIME and Merckx), there are two new framesets (the Colnago C50 being one of them) in my 260 sq ft studio unit. 
can't keep all of them unfortunately  

ride safe and have a nice weekend.

and cheers to all!


----------

